# Going On Vacation ?



## caribemonsters (Jun 26, 2012)

I have 8 caribe all 2inch to 3inch in size. I am going to divide my tank into 8 sections so they wont eat each other . I will be leaving on a tuesday morning and returning friday night. My question is will they be ok with out food that long with there size 2 to 3 inches ???


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

No problem. Usually it's better nót to feed them for a week, than let others (over)feed them.


----------

